# 2-Tagestouren



## steff76 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
hat noch jemand Tourvorschläge für moderate 2-Tagestouren (Zugspitzumrundung etc...). Zeitpunkt wäre Mitte April


Grüsse 
Steffen


----------



## derfati (12. Februar 2008)

Hi Steff76,

zwar nicht in den Alpen, aber dennoch ganz schön:

- Eselsweg im Spessart http://www.fernwege.de/d/eselsweg/index.html
- Maintalhöhenringweg im Spessart http://www.fernwege.de/d/main/index.html

Teile beider Wege bin ich schon selber gefahren. Den Eselsweg will ich dieses Jahr noch komplett abfahren.

Mitte April ist das Wetter im Mittelgebirge evtl. auch etwas gnädiger als in den Alpen... ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaot (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo Steff,

schau doch mal auf meiner Website im Tourarchiv unter Mehrtagestouren.


Gruß
Manfred

PS:
Zugspitzumrundung eignet sich eigentlich nicht für 2 Tage. Eher schon die Kombination "Zugspitzumrundung" und "Mieminger-Umrundung" mit Start in Partenkirchen, Übernachtung in Leutasch.


----------



## powderJO (12. Februar 2008)

was verstehst du unter "moderat"? wäre wichtig zu wissen, denn da gibt es deutliche unterschiede. eselsweg zum beispiel halte ich für eine klassische ein-tages-tour wenn man halbwegs in form ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Februar 2008)

Die Salzburger Almentour kann man auch in 2 Tagen machen. www.almentour.com Wir sind sie letztes Jahr auch Ende April gefahren, war schneetechnisch kein Problem.


----------



## steff76 (12. Februar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> was verstehst du unter "moderat"? wäre wichtig zu wissen, denn da gibt es deutliche unterschiede. eselsweg zum beispiel halte ich für eine klassische ein-tages-tour wenn man halbwegs in form ist.



Naja so mehr als 1500 Hohenmeter sollten es pro Tag nicht sein.

Grüsse 
Steffen


----------



## powderJO (13. Februar 2008)

eselsweg hat 2000 verteilt auf 110 km. ist aber (glaube ich) nicht wirklich dass, was ihr sucht, da es eben eine klassische mittelgebirgstour ist mit vielen kurzen an- und abstiegen. ist zwar ganz nett zum biken, aber das "wir-sind-im-bike-urlaub-juhuu-gefÃ¼hl" kommt da nicht so wirklich auf weil man ja eh mehr oder weniger das ganze jahr im mittelgebirge und/oder wald unterwegs ist â geht zumindest mir so. 

die almentour finde ich auch ganz gut - hat aber mehr hm wenn man sie in 2 tagen fÃ¤hrt als die 1500 die du vorgibst. gut finde ich auch die karwendelrunde mit abstecher zur falkenhÃ¼tte. zugspitzumrundung hast du ja selbst genannt - hat aber auch nicht sooo viele hÃ¶henmeter und kilometer, dass sich die Ã¼bernachtung lohnt finde ich. 
auch ne tolle tour ist die rofan- runde - quasi eine ergÃ¤nzung der karwendelrunde. habe ich auf einer bikerseite gefunden und fand sie prima. hier der link:

http://www.familie-ullrich.com/content/view/87/38/

da gibt es auch noch mehr tourentipps.
wenn es in den alpen aber schneemÃ¤Ãig nicht hinhaut und es doch das mittelgebirge sein muss, dann wÃ¼rde ich eher schwarzwald oder elsaÃ empfehlen - da hat man deutlich mehr "alpenfeeling"  als zum beispiel auf dem eselsweg ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Februar 2008)

Denke mal, dass die Falkenhüttenvariante Mitte April höchstens mit Skiern zu machen ist. Und die Hütte hat sicher eh zu.
Die Almenrunde kann man abwandeln, indem man sich den Abstecher zum 12-er Horn spart, in meinen Augen eh nicht sooo lohnend. Forstweg rauf, denselben Weg wieder runter. Oben hat man zwar Aussicht auf den See, aber die Bergstation der Bahn ist nicht wirklich toll. Da hat´s auf dem Weg nettere Hütten, sofern sie im April schon aufhaben. Unbedingt vorher recherchieren. Letzes Jahr hatten die meisten Hütten noch zu. Auf der Postalm war eine offen (etwas abseits, aber sehr nett), an einem Bergsee (weiß nicht mehr auswendig, wie der hieß) und auf dem Weg zum Zwölferhorn eine, die grad dabei war, wieder aufgemacht zu werden. Zumindest gabs dort schon Kaffee.


----------



## chaot (13. Februar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> auch ne tolle tour ist die rofan- runde - quasi eine ergänzung der karwendelrunde. habe ich auf einer bikerseite gefunden und fand sie prima. hier der link:
> 
> http://www.familie-ullrich.com/content/view/87/38/
> 
> ...




Hallo powderJO

Dein Kompliment freut mich. 
Danke

Manfred


----------



## powderJO (14. Februar 2008)

hi manfred,

ich hoffe, ich durfte den link hier posten. finde aber, deine tourentipps haben sich eine veröffentlichung hier wirklich verdient. 

pj


----------



## steff76 (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo

kann mich powderjo nur anschliessen, sehr informative Seite. 
Momentan sieht es nach der Zugspitzregion aus, eventuell Übernachtung im Cube
Hotel Biberwier. Also keine 2-Tagestour sondern 2 x 1-Tagestouren

Hat jemand noch weitere Infos über das Cube Hotel in Biberwier, bzw. Touren rund um Biberwier/Leermoos  ?

MfG
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaot (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Steffen,

wenn du von Biberwier aus direkt mit dem Rad starten willst, dann gibts neben der Zugspitzumrundung und der Miemingerumrundung noch

Römerweg zum Fernpass 
mittelschwer, (der macht aber nur dann Sinn, wenn du die Mieminger auslässt, da du bei der Mieminger Runde die Hälfte des Römerweges bereits mitfährst.

Umrundung des Daniels mit Fahrt zur Tuftelalpe
leichte Tour

Marienbergjoch - Umrundung 
(das ist aber verdammt schwer). Ich war vor vielen Jahren als Wanderer am Marienjoch oben. Ist eigentlich nur Masochisten zu empfehlen

Umrundung der Ligfeistgruppe 
 Hier mußt du halt mit dem Rad die Via Claudia Richtung Norden bis Bichlbach fahren und dann auf einem Nebenweg (links von Bach und Strasse bis Berwang fahren (Achtung, dieser Weg ist in vielen Wanderkarten nicht drin. den gibts aber!  

Umrundung der Kreuzspitze
einfache Tour, kann z.B. ausgebaut werden, wenn man über die Thörlen hochfährt und zum Eibsee runter, dann nach Griesen und die eigentliche Umrundung startet.


Wenn du dich dann aber ins Auto setzt und bereit bist 20..25 km zu fahren, dann stehen dir mit Startpunkt  Mittenwald oder Garmisch jede Menge an Touren zur Verfügung

Startpunkt Garmisch:

Estergebirgsumrundung,
Schachenhaus
Eningalm
Ausserfern Runde

Startpunkt Mittenwald
Klassische Karwendelrunde
Karwendel-Soiernrunde
Hallerangerhaus

und da gibst noch jede Menge mehr


Grüße
Manfred


PS:
zum Teil steht bei den obigen Links natürlich andere Startorte drin. Aber es ist ja eigentlich Wurscht, wo man die Tour beginnt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Februar 2008)

Mitte April dürfte das alles schneetechnisch ziemlich ambitioniert sein. Glaub´ mal nicht, dass man da aufs Marienbergjoch kommt (so schlimm finde ich es eigentlich nicht, aber toll auch nicht oder die Karwendelrunde fahren kann. Reintal liegt zwar nicht hoch, hat aber eigentlich immer bis Mai Schnee. Aber man wird sehen, wie sich dieser "Winter" entwickelt.


----------



## chaot (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Pfandfinderin,

sorry, du hast natürlich recht.
Ich habe komplett überlesen, dass das im April stattfinden soll.
Dann kannst du 3/4 der Touren streichen 

Mea culpa  

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## steff76 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo

so wie ich das hier lese, lohnt sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt die ganze Geschichte (Cube Hotel Biberwier) nicht so wirklich. Wird woll doch besser sein auf ein Deutsches Mittelgebirge zurückzugreifen oder?

Trotzdem Danke für die Tipps.

MfG
Steffen


----------



## powderJO (15. Februar 2008)

ich wÃ¼rde es kurzfristig entscheiden - je nach schneelage eben. um die zeit bekommst du eh Ã¼berall eine pension oder ein hotel. an deiner stelle wÃ¼rde ich flexibel bleiben und auch schon mal touren auf der sÃ¼dseite der alpen checken â hier ist die schneelage im april in den letzetn jahren eher entspannter als auf der nordseite und man fÃ¤hrt auch nicht sehr viel lÃ¤nger. google mal nach steineggerhof oder bikehotel jonathan in natz â das sind gute ausgangshotels fÃ¼r schÃ¶ne touren (auf den homepages hat es auch tourentipps)

noch ein hoteltipp fÃ¼r die zugspitzregion: bikehotel lermoos http://www.sporthotel-loisach.com/de/index.php


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Februar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich würde es kurzfristig entscheiden - je nach schneelage eben. um die zeit bekommst du eh überall eine pension oder ein hotel. an deiner stelle würde ich flexibel bleiben und auch schon mal touren auf der südseite der alpen checken  hier ist die schneelage im april in den letzetn jahren eher entspannter als auf der nordseite und man fährt auch nicht sehr viel länger. google mal nach steineggerhof oder bikehotel jonathan in natz  das sind gute ausgangshotels für schöne touren (auf den homepages hat es auch tourentipps)
> 
> noch ein hoteltipp für die zugspitzregion: bikehotel lermoos http://www.sporthotel-loisach.com/de/index.php



 
Im Jonathan waren wir vor 3 oder 4 Jahren zu Ostern, da war es auch im März und konnten schon bis 1600m schneefrei hochfahren! Letztes Jahr lag beim Steinegger Hof im April (Ostern) noch auf dem 1-er Weg zum Schillerhof (waldige Nordseite) ab ca. 1400m Schnee, da musste man 1 Std. schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laubau (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es von der Salzburger Almentour irgendwo GPS Tracks, ovl Dateien oder etwas für Google Earth? Hab schon eine Zeitlang rumgestöbert aber nichts gefunden... Will mir die Strecke mal etwas genauer ansehen, würde mich auch interessieren. 
Habt Ihr die Tour gebucht oder auf eigene Faust losgezogen? Kann man da auch auf den Almen übernachten? 

Schönes Wochenende noch, und das der Schnee bald schmilzt...


----------



## lahnbiker (16. Februar 2008)

@Laubau: nen kurzes Roadbook gibt es auf www.almentour.com

Mit der Suchfunktion hättest du eigentlich diesen Thread   mit verweis auf eine GPS-Track finden müssen 
Aber voilà: http://www.tourfinder.net/do/tour?action=show&part=overview&menutoken=12110&id=1145

Gleichfalls schönes WE, aber laß mal mit der Schneeschmelze will noch zum boarden 

Gruß mykel


----------



## Laubau (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort,

Mann oh Mann, Google und GPS-Tour.info wühl ich durch aber in diesem Forum such ich nicht...  

Sieht ganz gut aus, da kann man sich gleich mehr darunter vorstellen, die Tour werd ich mal für dieses Jahr vormerken...

Danke nochmal, Laubau.

Zwecks Schnee, war diese Woche auf der Steinplatte/Winkelmoos ein Traum und noch genug Schnee... Das dauert noch bis ich da wieder mit dem Radl rauf kann...


----------

